# How much orange 5x EO in CP soap?



## penelopejane (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me now much orange 5x EO to put in CP soap?

New Directions Australia where I got it from doesn't say. 
Camden grey says 0.5 oz ppo.
Brambleberry says 0.7-1 oz ppo for Orange 10x. 

I am lost and don't want to waste it but would like to make some soap this weekend!


----------



## Susie (Aug 26, 2016)

I use the 0.5 oz PPO rate for mine.  But orange EO (even the 5x) is a notorious fader in CP.  You may want to rethink this.  I use my citrus EOs in LS to avoid the fading issues, and citrus FOs, or lemongrass EO in CP.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 26, 2016)

I use 1 oz ppo for Orange 10x, and it sticks nicely. I would stick with that for 5X Orange and hope for the best <fingers crossed>. I do anchor mine with a little kaolin clay... Sorry, I have done trials side by side to see if it really works or if it is just my wishful thinking.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Aug 26, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me now much orange 5x EO to put in CP soap?
> 
> ...



I suggest the recommended usage rate for orange 5x in CP soap should be zero. I shudder to think how many dollars have been wasted on that, though I understand folks need to try it for themselves.

It's not going to produce a strong, true orange fragrance in CP, and it will fade away. A Susie points out, it works well in liquid soap. It not only sticks but simply smells much better. It also works well in transparent soap (M&P or any other kind). I love using tangerine EO for those applications and it isn't even multi-fold.

Some folks suggest that stronger citrus EOs work adequately in CP, and that might be true. My personal perspective is, if you hit the square peg with a big enough sledgehammer, it will go through the round hole.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh no!  The world is conspiring against me to make sure I make Liquid soap!  

I might try one loaf just because I have no other FO and want to make some soap this weekend.  This EO doesn't seem to be as crazily priced as other EO's so it won't ve a huge waste if it doesn't work.  I do love the scent in LS and thought it would be so nice in CP. 

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Susie (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, I know, but it really does not stick.  Be prepared to rebatch if you actually want scent.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 26, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Oh no! The world is conspiring against me to make sure I make Liquid soap!
> 
> I might try one loaf just because I have no other FO and want to make some soap this weekend. This EO doesn't seem to be as crazily priced as other EO's so it won't ve a huge waste if it doesn't work. I do love the scent in LS and thought it would be so nice in CP.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.


 
I'm afraid the previous posters are correct. If you intend to use the soap immediately after curing, you'll still have some light scent left but it almost fades by the day.

I've had limited luck with hp soap, but the batter has to cool so much you get extra rustic looking soap bars, and the scent still fades quickly. Some people say to "anchor" it with litsea but I just don't buy it - it still fades and all that's left is litsea.

On the other hand - as  person who formally had NO interest in liquid soap, I tried Irish Lass's "liquid gold" recipe and I'm hooked. Citrus eo's come through so crisp and bright and it's just a luscious soap to wash with.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 27, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> I'm afraid the previous posters are correct. If you intend to use the soap immediately after curing, you'll still have some light scent left but it almost fades by the day.
> 
> On the other hand - as  person who formally had NO interest in liquid soap, I tried Irish Lass's "liquid gold" recipe and I'm hooked. Citrus eo's come through so crisp and bright and it's just a luscious soap to wash with.



I made my soap and forgot the EO so I guess I will have to use it for LS now. 
I bought some glycerine the other day to mix my TD and Mica's in.  So disappointed by maybe I subconsciously listened to you all. :cry:


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> I made my soap and forgot the EO so I guess I will have to use it for LS now.
> I bought some glycerine the other day to mix my TD and Mica's in. So disappointed by maybe I subconsciously listened to you all. :cry:


 
Except now there's a good reason to rebatch like Susie suggested...

Sorry you're disappointed. Citrus eo's are some of my favorite scents but they're just so delicate.


----------



## HowieRoll (Aug 27, 2016)

Perhaps this is beating a dead horse at this point, but I made a citrus soap on March 31st of this year using ND's Orange 5-fold EO in a blend at .7oz/ppo.  It was 45% Grapefruit, 18% Litsea, and 37% Orange 5-fold.  The soap still has a faint citrus smell but it's definitely fading away daily into oblivion...

On the other hand, on April 13th I made a batch using ND Virginia Cedarwood and the ND Orange 5-fold (50% each, .7 oz/ppo) and while the cedarwood definitely hits your nose first, the orange still comes through.

Otherwise, I'll join the chorus that it works very nicely in liquid soap.


----------



## green soap (Aug 27, 2016)

HowieRoll said:


> Perhaps this is beating a dead horse at this point, but I made a citrus soap on March 31st of this year using ND's Orange 5-fold EO in a blend at .7oz/ppo.  It was 45% Grapefruit, 18% Litsea, and 37% Orange 5-fold.  The soap still has a faint citrus smell but it's definitely fading away daily into oblivion...
> 
> On the other hand, on April 13th I made a batch using ND Virginia Cedarwood and the ND Orange 5-fold (50% each, .7 oz/ppo) and while the cedarwood definitely hits your nose first, the orange still comes through.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll join the chorus that it works very nicely in liquid soap.



Same thing here.  I never had any luck using orange EO 5X in CP soap by itself.  However, it seems to 'help' cedar, ylang ylang, patchouli, rosemary, mint, and many others EOs, including some EO/FO blends.


----------



## Susie (Aug 27, 2016)

I want y'all folks that say it helps other EOs to do an experiment.  Make two batches of identically appearing soap, mix one with the citrus EO, and make one batch with only the other EO.  Let them cure, then give them to someone you trust to take them away from you for a couple of weeks.  Then they need to put one bar in one bag, the other bar in another bag.  Then have you smell each one.  I did this, and I can say that for me, the only EO I could smell was the non-citrus one.  YMMV.  I did this same experiment with the "anchors" like clay and corn starch.  Nothing helped.


----------



## Spice (Aug 29, 2016)

HowieRoll said:


> Perhaps this is beating a dead horse at this point, but I made a citrus soap on March 31st of this year using ND's Orange 5-fold EO in a blend at .7oz/ppo.  It was 45% Grapefruit, 18% Litsea, and 37% Orange 5-fold.  The soap still has a faint citrus smell but it's definitely fading away daily into oblivion...
> 
> On the other hand, on April 13th I made a batch using ND Virginia Cedarwood and the ND Orange 5-fold (50% each, .7 oz/ppo) and while the cedarwood definitely hits your nose first, the orange still comes through.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll join the chorus that it works very nicely in liquid soap.



grapefruit, litsea and orange are top notes.When I blend I use my top note blended into a middle and a base note.  I was wondering, when blending, does to much blend take away from the art. i mean its like cooking; if to many spices are added, then the spices start to cancel out. Would that be the same in oil blending?


----------

